# Start recordings 1 minute late



## bornleader (Jan 4, 2015)

I find the networks content and traditional recording DVR standards incompatible regarding meaningful content at the beginning and ending of programs I now add a minute to each recording. 

The program content on many networks now include content (i.e. not commercials) at the very end of the recording. Additionally, many programs are now 61 minutes long, interrupting the normal recording timeframes. 

If you are recording as many programs as your Tivo box will allow these issues become a problem. 

I would like to have an option to start recording all programs 15 or 30 seconds late. By starting to record late you would miss the pre-program commercials and network advertisements and still get all the program content. 

I would also like to have the option to end all programs late in 15 second increments instead of the current minute increments. 

Regards,

Dave


----------

